# Tomb Stalker



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Beginning of the tomb stalker, legs have been redone as a concept since these pictures. Should be like a large Tomb Spyder by the end of the project hopefully and this log should keep me motivated. So ideas/C&C would be great so far.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Good lord that is going to be massive. Necron titan I take it?


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep 'Cron titan


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Keep it up, mate... I wanna see this thing!


----------



## Pickle (Jan 20, 2008)

Update - Expanded the body into larger part but now it needs extending and curved into a tomb spyder shape.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Awsome project Pickle. I'm looking forward to seeing how this turns out. Have you made a profile for it?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have always wanted to build one of these. I will definetly be watching this and hopefully get around to building mine once I finish some of my current projects.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

As the late Stever Irvin would have said:

"Crikey, that's a big one!" and/or: "Wha' a budey!"

If this colossus ends up being as good as it potentially can, you deserve a bloody award for it. Good luck!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Those marines must be shit scared. Great work mate.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I really wanna see this monster when its done, looking good so far.k:

Can't wait to see it painted!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

your not continueing it


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the answer to that is pretty obvious as the last reply to this was in early 2008.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

its a waste of time there making one anyway


----------

